

Lessons startups can learn from the infamous Gizmodo redesign - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/26/3-lessons-startups-can-learn-from-the-infamous-gizmodo-redesign/

======
egiva
Best Lesson from this article (for me): "Multiple small frequent iterations
are better then one massive change [for already-established websites]". Amen
brother.

